# Banana Trees Invasive ???



## Turtulas-Len

Are banana trees considered an invasive plant in certain areas. I have been growing them for several years in Virginia and they multiply quite dramaticly and survive our cold winters with no winter protection, I don't even cut them back anymore until the next spring. I have dug some up this spring to give to friends and noticed the root system has changed in the last couple years. It is much more dense, The next time I dig some up from the oldest area I will use a recipercationg saw instead of a shovel. Since we have a shorter growing season and they multiply and spread quickly, I expect in the warmer climate they may become a problem, but never heard of banana trees being a problem plant. I did a quick count and have over 70 trees in 3 areas.



I am not complaining, I love the ease and how well they grow for me. Just wondering.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hm...I never knew they multiplied. Mine get eaten before they can even grow.


----------



## FLINTUS

I'm growing a few in the tortoise room at the moment. The leaves are growing very fast. I got them as 20cm plants, now at 90cm a couple of months later, and that's with taking a leaf a week to feed to the tortoises. I find that they grow about a leaf a week, so they are very good to mix up the green stuff. Even the hingebacks like them!


----------



## Elohi

Hmm, where can these be purchased? (Organic)


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## dmmj

I believe any non native plant is considered invasive, but the quickly growing, hard to kill ones are worse.


----------



## T33's Torts

What's reallllkly invasive is golden figs. OH my goodness do they grow. 
I'm naturally a tree-hugger type, so killing plants is sort of uncomfortable, but I would pay someone to come remove every single vine.


----------



## ascott

I believe that the definition of "invasive" is truly based on an "undesirable plant growing in an undesirable location"....man, here I would love some plants others consider invasive....lol...here in the High Desert very few plants ever get a chance to become invasive...well, that is unless of course we are talking about those damn fox tails and their relatives......I wish my problem was banana trees....and I am sure all of the tortoise here would love that same problem....


----------



## Jacqui

70? Wow am I impressed. I tried over wintering the one I had and it did not make it.  My black thumb strikes again!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I traded some cactus for my first plant, but I believe what I have, is musa basjoo ( not 100% sure though ) They are available online from different people. Jacqui you probably killed it with affection.


----------



## Jacqui

Turtulas-Len said:


> I traded some cactus for my first plant, but I believe what I have, is musa basjoo ( not 100% sure though ) They are available online from different people. Jacqui you probably killed it with affection.



*looks to the right, looks to the left, then back to the right* Should I take that as a nice comment or a bad one I wonder.


----------

